# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  How to make christmas moss thrive?

## cheeboonyong

Hi,

i bought some christmas moss from Nature. according to Chan, the moss will grow better if i were to tie them closely to a bogwood, which is exactly what i did. however, after two months, the moss is not growing at all, although it doesn't seem to be dying either.

would anyone care to share your experience on the best conditions for growing moss? does it require low temperature to thrive?

my parameters are: 
No CO2.
2 x Arcadia FO-18 (24", 600mm) for lighting. I think it's 18W. not sure, cos it's 2nd hand from a colleague.
I have malayan shrimps, though they don't seem to be eating the moss.
[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Simon

cool temp? but if your's from chan, he oredi adapted them to our local temp.. he even have direct sunlight shining on his tanks...

----------


## Jason.cho

Is those called Xmas moss? His is real thick and dark green.
Not sure anyone have seen those in Gan's tank, they are bright green and not as thick, what moss is that?

----------


## DEA

jason, don't keep on clicking the submit button if it screws up
it might have gone through anyone
i deleted 7 repeated posts

----------


## Jason.cho

My Apology to everyone, it my Netscape 7.00 that giving me problem..have got it uninstalled back to MS.[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## cheeboonyong

Yep, got it from Chan. He specifically told my wife that it was Xmas Moss and not Java moss. I highly suspect it's due to the temp issue. as i understand, i can either spend &amp;gt;1k for a chiller (bah!) or go for those fans that Chan uses. Unfortunately, my wife can't stand the humming sound the fans make. anyone tried making your own DIY solutions? (other than ice, that is) asked some of my colleagues about constructing a chiller myself. they've succeeded in making a DIY fridge before and said it's rather simple. but a aquarium chiller is probably different in design, cos there's no gas exchange rite? anyone with experience, pls share. thanks. 

anyway, i just think it's ridiculous to spend so much on a chiller that sells for even more than my fridge. maybe i should rear my fish in my fridge??? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## peter chua

Had the same problem-changed to DC fan -no more problem- call me hp 9851-7043 if U need further help. My 4 ft tank running below 27C

----------


## spilopterus

Well, if you can make a small DIY fridge like a minibar, then making your own chiller should be easy. Got this idea from the net somewhere. Drill two holes, your filter outlet runs into this VERY long coil that you place inside the fridge, so the water gets chilled. But problem is this, you do not get any control over the temp. So if you might eventually end up as the fridge slowly cools... really cold water by the end of the week.

----------


## hwchoy

Chan's moss is emersed, short and stubby. If you want the nice looking xmas moss (submersed form) you can get them from GenX in Clementi. I don't know why Nature insist on selling those moss in that form.

----------


## raytan12

Should xmas moss bubble in tank? mine has given me alot of headache... the moss are not growing very well... they turn from green to brownish black and now the tips are turning green again and growing. very very slow. i tried to make adjustments in the lighting timing, i only turn on the lights when i'm sleeping cos the light will warm the water, i turn on the aircon and fan at night while the light is on, the temperature is as low as 22 degrees. that's how my xmas moss start growing again. another thing was when i was at pet safari last week, i asked why my moss is not growing well and i was told that there's not enough minerals like iron for my moss. so got a tablet form that only need to throw into the tank weekly. so not sure if xmas moss should bubble too... t what light intensity will they bubble.. mine is about 4W per gallon. Thanks

----------

